

Run your SaaS Product in Enterprise Mode - dmathieu
http://blog.shazino.com/articles/dev/run-your-saas-product-in-enterprise-mode/

======
boothead
This looks like excellent advice! I'm just in the process of automating my set
up into a set of canonical ansible playbooks, and this is just another reason
to do so.

Perhaps this will be even easier with the rise of docker: You ship your
customer a VM that's also a docker host, you have a private index where you
push new versions of your app containers , and the customers pull the new
versions. Would this be workable do you think?

~~~
dmathieu
I haven't really looked into docker yet. So I can't guarantee anything, but it
should be feasible yes.

